# 37 Ranger



## the tinker (Feb 3, 2015)

Got this 37 while riding my bike at a cruise night.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 3, 2015)

He...he actually had it? And how spectacular it is.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 3, 2015)

tinker will you stop with the rangers already. a black ranger another ranger and autocycle ranger...your killin me.....i love rangers. that was a great story


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey tinker, I'm glad you're a member here. You always have great bikes to show us and I like you're wit. Congrads also on the mead ranger. It's a beauty. Rob.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 3, 2015)

Very very nice original with all the bells and whistles!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a great story,and a beautiful bike. Congrats !


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unreal bike and story.  Did he ever have it together, it would be something special if he had a pic of him and the bike some 40 yrs ago?


----------



## clunker (Feb 3, 2015)

Unbelievable. It goes to show you what can happen when you RIDE your bikes


----------



## the tinker (Feb 3, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> Unreal bike and story.  Did he ever have it together, it would be something special if he had a pic of him and the bike some 40 yrs ago?



No . When he found it the tires were shot. said he took it apart to clean it and grease it up and never put it back together. The thing that amazes me is if I take something apart, the next day stuff is missing.  he said he found parts in his attic, basement ,and garage.   wasnt much missing.  he still wont tell me where he lives. says he dont want no one going thru his stuff.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 3, 2015)

Super bike and story thank you


----------



## TheSaint (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Great story and I'm glad you lived to tell us after you "about died!"


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Feb 3, 2015)

...After 4 years, and finally telling him you "didn't want it any more"...he wanted to give it to you!

Strangely enough this is one way to close a deal !


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 3, 2015)

I hate to tell you this but that bike has been repainted.  Darts are way to fat and short and they come to distinct points on the inside.  Almost like they painted the B10 models.  Pinstripes on the fenders (ivory) are way to fat as well.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 3, 2015)

Still a really nice bike with great parts, Tinker.  Keep em coming.  I like your stuff.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 4, 2015)

*paint*



Djshakes said:


> I hate to tell you this but that bike has been repainted.  Darts are way to fat and short and they come to distinct points on the inside.  Almost like they painted the B10 models.  Pinstripes on the fenders (ivory) are way to fat as well.




Yes, they were gone over[I did say that in my post} looked like some one years ago went over the ivory on the tank, and the striping with a brush. the paint is old cause its got that alligatored look to it.have had good luck in the past using easy off oven spray on taking off rattle can paint jobs to reveal  original paint and striping.dont want to risk it on this bike since it was brushed on and is old. do you or any one else have any ideas about getting this off without destroying the original striping?  thanks for all the nice comments on the rangers!


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW! 
Glad we finally get to see this bike and hear the story first hand from you. I've seen this bike in person and it's a beauty, touch ups and all. 
THIS is the bike and story I mentioned that Dave told us at Wes's house one night. Shortly after that, Wes was riding his '41 Autocycle Super Deluxe at his local car cruise when a guy approached Wes to tell him about the bike just like that hanging in his garage that used to be his fathers.
Bottom line is these bikes are still out there.
Great bike, great story, and great guy!
Thanks for sharing Dave. ( aka Mr. no tank, no thanks ) 

Greg M.


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 4, 2015)

the tinker said:


> do you or any one else have any ideas about getting this off without destroying the original striping?  thanks for all the nice comments on the rangers!




After getting some advice on the same subject, and my own experience this past year, there's no real way to even clean the pinstripes and tank without some of the original white coming off.  The white on the frame is extremely durable, but the fender pinstripes and tank sides are extremely fragile.  I'm guessing the pinstripes were worn through at some point and a previous owner decided to make it "like new" again.


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 4, 2015)

I say who cares about a little touch up years ago, it adds character.  Enjoy it exactly how it is.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 5, 2015)

thatonejohn said:


> After getting some advice on the same subject, and my own experience this past year, there's no real way to even clean the pinstripes and tank without some of the original white coming off.
> Good advice, thank you. I have had good results finding original paint under repainted bikes and like a Hawthorne I posted today in a different forum, some real bad ones.
> sometimes  as (Rigid76]  said, "Leave it alone and enjoy" or as dad would say "let sleeping dogs lie"
> thanks to you both .tink


----------



## hsvmick (Feb 5, 2015)

would you like another ranger frame 41 this is very solid no rust, mostly original paint,very straight with badge ..offer's


----------



## the tinker (Feb 5, 2015)

HEY hsvmick, how did a Ranger get down there?  I have too many projects, so I will decline. That frame looks real clean, should be easy to ship. Maybe someone else here in the states will want it.  I was down your way once in 1971 aboard ship. pulled into Sydney.  Fine place.  Thanks for offering,tink.


----------



## hsvmick (Feb 5, 2015)

g'day tink you have some fine bicycle's, i stambled across a site 3 years ago i saw a straightbar panther and man loved the line's and soon become hooked but we in australia dont have these so i goggled alot before i found a couple of guy's to send to me i now have 2 51panthers and this 41 ranger i would sell as the parts are to much to get to me 
i truely looking for a double diamond 35 36 frame i found one last month beautiful but wouldnt post to me i still looking for one


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 7, 2015)

Would love to see it at this year's Ann Arbor's Best preserved Classic Bike of Year competition PK
.


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 7, 2015)

Would be nice to see this bike entered in to the Ann Arbor's Classic Bike of the Year competition.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 8, 2015)

pkleppert said:


> Would be nice to see this bike entered in to the Ann Arbor's Classic Bike of the Year competition.



Thank you Paul . I will not be able to attend this year, but I am honored that this bike would warrant your attention.
I have been to your Ann Arbor show twice. You and your wife have worked hard putting on the best show and swap meet in the country . Combined with Memory Lanes on the same week, what more could anyone ask for?thank you, Larson the tinker.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Schwinn Panther*



hsvmick said:


> g'day tink you have some fine bicycle's, i stambled across a site 3 years ago i saw a straightbar panther and man loved the line's and soon become hooked but we in australia dont have these so i goggled alot before i found a couple of guy's to send to me i now have 2 51panthers and this 41 ranger i would sell as the parts are to much to get to me
> i truely looking for a double diamond 35 36 frame i found one last month beautiful but wouldnt post to me i still looking for one




Hsvmick, Thats really something that you have two panthers also.  your bikes were built right here in Chicago, illinios . thats one heck of a ride to Australia from the old Schwinn Plant.
If you have them together post them , every one would love to see them.
We all have favorite bikes and Panther is mine. The one I have posted is my daily rider.
It is the dead of winter here in the midwest . I bring the bikes inside these months so they dont get rusty. no way to ride them in the slush and snow.  The bike you see I think is a 52. 
It was really beat when I got it, but the wheels, and fenders shined up and the paint was decent.
I found a tank , light, and rack that was missing.   the saddle bags came from a big yard sale of mostly used clothing a lady was selling. In the corner was a bunch of motorcycle stuff , when I asked how much for the saddle bags she said," Is 20 dollars ok?"  Sure was!     
On the panther they went .    Hope someone here can come up with your double diamond frame for you.  good luck with your project. tink. I noticed when I was previewing the post, if you look at the photo on the wall you will see a  ship pulling into Sydney harbor,  THats my old ship.


----------



## hsvmick (Feb 8, 2015)

i truely would like a original panther to sit next to this 51 panther i so changed,some poeple may not like this but it sure is different


----------



## the tinker (Feb 8, 2015)

]i truely would like a original panther to sit next to this 51 panther i so changed,some poeple may not like this but it sure is different[/QUOTE]

I think Your bike is GREAT!  Lots of folks dont like some of the things and the way I do things either but  thats life.  Have fun , thats what its all about.  tink.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Feb 18, 2015)

sweet ride once in a lifetime find


----------

